# Getting repeat prescription query



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

Just a quick question - my OH picked up my prescription of Metformin & FA and the clinic wouldn't give it to him for ages, then came back and gave him the prescription with a letter for me.  

It's from the surgery saying that because I'm on a repeat prescription for so long they want me to make an appointment to see the doctor and they will decide if I'm to continue.  But surely since my consultant in CAH has been seeing me and marking on my file to keep repeating prescription they can't stop it?  Can they?

I would understand if it was sleeping tablets or painkillers or codeine but its not like I'm addicted to Folic Acid  

Has anyone else every had a similar letter?


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi

Yes i have heard this, i know im on ventalin inhalers and they requested to see me before they would give it to me, and same if u have been on the pill for years and they want to take ur blood pressure before they give u another 3 mths supply, thats just the nhs, but if u explain ur case i would not worry and even get a wee note from CAH to say they they would prefer u to stay on metformin and if they want to complain about folic aid ul buy it yourself, its only a couple of pound for a months supply, unbelieveable though!!!

Are u trying more IUI or OI in cah?


----------



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

They are going to continue me on Metformin for another few months before trying Clomid, won't do IUI until I try Clomid.  All moving very slow in CAH, as usual I'm told    


Have to make an appointment this month to discuss it, so hopefully it will be grand!


----------

